# Wild splendens plush



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

he's not quite finished yet, but I'm too excited to wait!



his other side needs painting so far.


----------



## Fenghuang (Dec 28, 2012)

Beautiful plushie. I can't wait to see him when he's done. ^^


----------



## Happyhobbit (May 6, 2013)

Wow, that is adorable! As usual, your artwork looks awesome.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## cowboy (Apr 14, 2013)

Great job!!


----------



## shannonpwns (Jul 15, 2013)

Are you gonna be selling these? You should make custom ones based off of people's bettas. ;P. it's so freaking adorable!


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

I actually have a sale thread in the classifieds. I've done quite a few custom orders, I was lagging for the last month, and I think I'm mostly caught up.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Finished:


He decided to hang out with Crazy Maizy for a bit. 


He will be listed for sale here.


----------



## snowflake311 (Jun 19, 2013)

That is really cute. good work.


----------



## Skyewillow (Dec 28, 2012)

Thank you! ^_^


----------



## PeetaTheBetta (Apr 6, 2013)

So cute! I may just have to get one for my birthday;-)


----------



## Perry the platypus (Aug 20, 2012)

That is so awesome. ^-^ I just have one question, I was gonna make a Wolf plushie, so I wanted to know how you made that zebra. Thanks!!


----------

